# Saint m820 shifter and deraileur



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Just installed and rode them yesterday, and I just have to say...

...SO SMOOOOOOOOOTH AND SILENT!!!!

it was also the easiest initial setup I've ever encountered.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Man your reading my mind lol ... Well glad someone likes them ! Makes my purchase easier in the future .


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Just curious, have you ever used an XTR setup? I currently have the M970 on my bike and I was wondering if they feel similar? (thumb/trigger action and feel)


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

No experience with XTR, but I can only imagine that they are pretty buttery.

I only know that focus on the 2013 saint group is on how smooth and silent everything is. Also the up shift trigger on the shifter works both as an index finger or thumb trigger, which made the transition from sram triggers seamless. Overall, the derailleur itself feels super strong and beefy, the spring has lots of tension and the limit screws are pretty beefy themselves.

Install and adjustments only took a mere 20 minutes and I was on a trail with no issues after that. Didn't touch the barrel once actually. 

Also when I say quiet, I mean It really doesn't make a chirp. I paired it with a deore 11-34 10 speed cassette and kmc x10 chain. Truvativ Descente cranks 36t with gamut chain guide/bash guard and still quiet.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Sweet man ! I always been on SRAM stuff which as held up and worked but been curious to try out Shimano stuff , and the way the trigger setup for shimano is made really interested me . Cant wait to start ordering parts ! 

How is chain slap holding up with that rear derailer ?


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

I didn't really look cause I didn't hear anything. I should note that I am using the FR adapter for mounting the derailleur which pulls the whole unit back and makes the chain tension a bit tighter. As long as you have the right length chain, you're golden. BTW I used the big-big +2 way to measure chain.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if the new Saint shifter does it (I think it does,) but one thing I really like about the XTR 980 on my trail bike is the multi release when gearing up. You can drop 2 or 3 gears with one stroke, versus the click click click method on SRAM.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

I know you can downshift multiple gears, but I don't remember about upshifts. Probably is my guess.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

rscecil007 said:


> I'm not sure if the new Saint shifter does it (I think it does,) but one thing I really like about the XTR 980 on my trail bike is the multi release when gearing up. You can drop 2 or 3 gears with one stroke, versus the click click click method on SRAM.





howardyudoing said:


> I know you can downshift multiple gears, but I don't remember about upshifts. Probably is my guess.


Yeah. New Saint shifters have Multi-Release. It seriously took Shimano to a new level for me. Dropping 2 gears in one movement is used more than half the time I shift now.

I actually can't stand riding my big bike currently cause the X9/X0 combo feels so awkward.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Yeah. New Saint shifters have Multi-Release. It seriously took Shimano to a new level for me. Dropping 2 gears in one movement is used more than half the time I shift now.
> 
> I actually can't stand riding my big bike currently cause the X9/X0 combo feels so awkward.


Same here. First time I've ridden shimano since I started riding 5 or so years ago. And now my bike with SRAM just feels wierd like you said. And yes you guessed it, all my bikes will now be moving over to Shimano in time.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

You guys said it right there. My first time on shimano was yesterday, and I can happily say that I will never go back to sram. 

My guess is that only way for sram to move it's lower end products is through contracts with bike companies. BUT I DON'T KNOW THAT FOR A FACT!!! SO DON'T BE OFFENDED BECAUSE I MAY BE COMPLETELY AND UTTERLY WRONG!!!!


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I've been on Sram for year. X9 and X7, mainly. But, I think it's time for a change. However, I don't want 10sp. What I plan to do, is to get Zee (much cheaper that Saint rear der.), change pulleys, keep my SLX/Saint 11-28t cassette and get a proper, 9sp shifter. The only question is, which shifter to get?


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

get the saint and lock out the 10th speed! its easier than it sounds.


----------



## mik8yu (Jul 25, 2012)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Yeah. New Saint shifters have Multi-Release. It seriously took Shimano to a new level for me. Dropping 2 gears in one movement is used more than half the time I shift now.
> 
> I actually can't stand riding my big bike currently cause the X9/X0 combo feels so awkward.


so the new saint dérailleur can do multiple upward and downward shifts? sweet. can you comment on the freeride and downhill mode? the chain tension should be tighter in freeride mode right? and I read that the smallest 3 and biggest 3 gears will be locked when in DH mode.

does the size of chainring matter? I am running a ethirteen 37T up front...


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Do you have to use a Saint rear hub to use the rear der? Isn't it some kind of funky direct mount?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

mik8yu said:


> so the new saint dérailleur can do multiple upward and downward shifts? sweet. can you comment on the freeride and downhill mode? the chain tension should be tighter in freeride mode right? and I read that the smallest 3 and biggest 3 gears will be locked when in DH mode.
> 
> does the size of chainring matter? I am running a ethirteen 37T up front...


I haven't got any ride time on the new Saint stuff yet. Just XTR. Can't comment on the mode converter, but others have mentioned the clutch can cause some resistance to the thumb paddle when shifting. (little tougher to push)

Chainring size usually doesn't factor in. It's mostly what type of cassette you intend to use. If you're going for range, sometimes a mid-cage derailleur should be used. For DH though, most cassettes aren't more than 28t for the low gear and a short cage is best...


recitio said:


> Do you have to use a Saint rear hub to use the rear der? Isn't it some kind of funky direct mount?


You're thinking of the 800 series:










They did away with the direct mount with the introduction of the 810 series Saint. (2nd gen.)


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

mik8yu said:


> so the new saint dérailleur can do multiple upward and downward shifts? sweet. can you comment on the freeride and downhill mode? the chain tension should be tighter in freeride mode right? and I read that the smallest 3 and biggest 3 gears will be locked when in DH mode.
> 
> does the size of chainring matter? I am running a ethirteen 37T up front...


Freeride mode pulls the entire derailleur back a few degrees which helps with chain tension on the lowest cog when running a 28T+ cassette. Mine is in freeride mode with an 11-34 cassette and it shifts beautifully. also the multishifts is pretty awesome. I can downshift like 4 or 5 gears at a time and upshift 3. You should note that the max teeth stated on the saint site is 28T for dh mode and 36T for fr mode. However during testing, they found that it is best not to go over 27T in dh mode and 34T in fr mode.


----------



## mik8yu (Jul 25, 2012)

thanks guys. do u think saint would be a bit over the top for (aggressive) all mountain riding? I love the saint brakes, been using it for a while and am thinking of getting the derailleur and dump the xtr... mainly for durability and it's short cage design.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

mik8yu said:


> thanks guys. do u think saint would be a bit over the top for (aggressive) all mountain riding? I love the saint brakes, been using it for a while and am thinking of getting the derailleur and dump the xtr... mainly for durability and it's short cage design.


I don't think so. I'm rocking a Saint M810 SS and a 12-36 cassette, it works wonderfully for my All-Mountain needs on the Honzo.

Plus it's the only legitimate short cage derailleur that is currently available from Shimano, apart from modding an XTR M972.


----------



## rnm410 (Mar 19, 2012)

Any comparison to zee 640 or sram type 2? 
Thanks


----------



## colk45 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sram XO type 2 seemed good when I used it, I just felt that the Saint and XT stuff was way nicer.


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm running a saint shifter w zee rear. So far I'm very impressed. Very precise, bike is near silent, and the multi- release is something you didn't realize you need until you ride it. Up shifting 2 at a time is huge.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

frango said:


> The only question is, which shifter to get?


The (old) 9 speed XTR shifter.


----------

